# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  взлом одноклассников

## tar

У моего знакомого взломали страницу в Одноклассниках. Вирусы и шпионы - крайне маловероятно, пароль был 8 символов.
Взломщик (он известен) скорее всего прибегал к платным усллугам. Получается, что какой пароль не стоит в Одноклассниках, но есть дыры, через которые за тыщу-две рублей можно абсолютно кого-угодно взломать в Одноклассниках??

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

Запариваться с дырами только из за вашего знакомого никто не будет. Тем более платить за это деньги. Он подхватил троян или сам вписал свои данные на фишинговом сайте.
Осторожные люди редко сообщают об их взломаных страница

----------


## tar

craftix, т.е. Вы считаете, что зайти на чужую страницу одноклассников можно только украв пароль? А все рекламные объявления в инете о 100% взломе одноклассников - это лохотрон?

----------


## SDA

> craftix, т.е. Вы считаете, что зайти на чужую страницу одноклассников можно только украв пароль? А все рекламные объявления в инете о 100% взломе одноклассников - это лохотрон?


В 99% лохотрон http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=58811

----------


## tar

Ну это успокаивает, а то чуть не пострадал от ошибочной ревности одного гражданина-психопата, хорошо, что я не доверяю инету и всегда забиваю левые личные данные  :Smiley: 
Только странно, что в одноклассниках ограничение на длинну пароля 12 символом.

----------


## craftix

Если вы поставите пароль из 12 различных символов, то в этой жизни его вряд ли кто-то успеет подобрать.

----------

